# Salt truck available - Holland MI area



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We have a former county truck set up with a salt spreader available in the West Michigan area.

I also have the salt and can give per applied ton prices.

Pictures and contact information is available in my signature.

We will be based out of the Westshore Mall in Holland this year.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

bump........................


----------

